# Ladegerät



## edi (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

suche ein professionelles Ladegerät das 2 in Reihe geschaltete 12 V 
Batterien laden kann. ( Batterien 12V 200 Ah   1065A)

Diese Batterien versorgen den Anlasser eines Notstromaggregates.
Problem : Während des Startvorgangs bleibt das Ladegerät an den Batterien. Nun befürchte ich , das bei Startvorgang zuviel Strom aus dem Ladegerät entnommen wird un dieses also zerstört wird.
Gibt es Ladegeräte die für diese Betriebsart geeignet sind ?
Welche Ladegeäte nutzt ihr ?

Danke 

edi


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
da gibt es extra Pufferladegeräte, frag mal bei den Batterieherstellern nach (ist aber keine billige Angelegenheit), ich habe vor Jahren bei der Deta (jetzt Ceag) gearbeitet, dort habe ich unter anderem Ladegeräte repariert, die Ladegeräte waren sehr oft von Benning.


----------



## old_willi (24 Oktober 2005)

Hallo edi,

ich habe mehrere Notstromaggregate projektiert und in Betrieb gesetzt.
Deine Sorge um das Ladegerät ist unbegründet. Die Ladegeräte waren alle kurzschlussfest oder hatten einen Überlastschalter.
Das Ladegerät muss ja auch eine total entladene Batterie (0V) wieder laden können ohne überlastet zu werden. Beim Startvorgang geht die Spannung auf ca. 12 - 15V zurückund damit wird der max. Ladestrom noch nicht erreicht.
Wichtig ist, dass die Ladegeräte zur Pufferung geeignet sind, sonst wird die Batterie überladen, fängt an zu gasen und kann dann explodieren.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

http://www.deif.com/tyskland/indholdssider/battery-charger-list_german.htm


----------



## edi (2 November 2005)

Danke an Alle.


----------

